# Bully max supplement??



## Surgeyo4

Has anyone tried bully dog supplement on their German shepherd I wanna try it on my year old Female but I wanna know if anyone's used it??


----------



## Lucy Dog

Never heard of it, but it looks like a waste of money. What is it... whey protein for dogs?

If you're worried about protein, feed a kibble with more protein. No need to supplement a healthy dog. 

How old is your dog? I noticed there's calcium in the stuff. If he's a puppy, you do not want to give extra calcium. It's really not good for their growth.


----------



## Surgeyo4

*Bully Max*

She'll be a year in February I'm gonna start feeding her Evo Red Meat Formula I don't want her looking like a huge body building dog or anything I just want her to pack on some lean muscle that's noticeable I want to start taking her on 2mile runs and she pants alot when I walk her a couple of blocks I feel like she's tired or maybe it's cause she pulls on her harness alot but I want to try bully max if it helps on runs


----------



## Lucy Dog

If she's not even a year old... forget that stuff. Really, forget it if she was 5 years old, but definitely not for a puppy. It looks like useless junk.

Feed a good quality diet and exercise the puppy/dog appropriately. That will give the dog good muscle tone, but remember, they're GSD's not pits. It's a different kind of muscle tone. You're not going to see as much of it because of the thicker coat.

Now a one year old really shouldn't be getting overly exhausted running a mile or two let alone a walk around the block. That should be pretty easy for a dog that age. Does she have any medical issues? Pano? The panting may be a sign of pain, not exhaustion.


----------



## Surgeyo4

Thanks for the info but I think she exhausts herself cause she has a habit of pulling on the leash too hard so her chokes herself


----------



## Lucy Dog

Could be it too. I'm not really a fan of those harness collars... it's almost like an invitation for an untrained dog to pull.

Have you ever tried a prong collar? That should help with the pulling. 

Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar


----------



## Surgeyo4

What's a prong collar??


----------



## Lucy Dog

Surgeyo4 said:


> What's a prong collar??


A savior for a lot of people. Click on the link in my last post.


----------



## BlackGSD

Having muscle mass that is noticeable largely is genetic. My 3yo female is VERY muscular, she has noticeable, visable muscles in her shoulders and hind legs. Trying to feed muscles into them is foolish and a waste of money. Genetics and exercise is the way to a muscular dog. And most GSDs don't have the genetics.


----------



## kylew45

Here in Ottawa the police K-9 handlers start their GSD's on bullymax from 6 month's and up, I work at a swat training facility in carp, They also have their GSD's on bully max & their dogs look like monsters!.


----------



## Pax8

Muscle supplements like this are a waste of money. You can get a well-muscled GSD just by feeding a good food and giving appropriate exercise. She is probably panting after a couple blocks because she is choking herself out. It sounds like she doesn't need a supplement, but she could use some training.


----------



## nonstop99

Man don't waste your time with this supplement. I know this is an old thread but I just recently ran across it. Im not sure you know but recently a new company called Muscle bully started competing against them and called them out on lying to customers basically selling a cheap vitamins claiming its a muscle builder. They make some really great points, check it out. Vita Bully Vs The Other Bully Supplements - Max Stack Off! I was upset because I was a user of BM but after seeing Muscle Bully call them out I switched.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Haven't looked it up but I have a suspicion it includes creatine . . does it include creatine?


----------

